# Bountiful Peak area?



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

I usually hunt south of the point of the mountain, but that is some pretty steep terrain for my wife and 12yr daughter. I've been told Bountiful Peaks is a good area to try for them. I'll probably be going up this Saturday. Anyone have any advise about this area before hand?


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

It's also very steep. The area I hunt is super steep up there


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

What is the best way into that area? Bountiful B or up by Lagoon?


----------



## GR8Hunter (Sep 12, 2016)

I was just up there on Friday night. You can drive that Skyline Drive road up to the top and then walk around from there. It is fairly flat once you get out on top but there were more guys in camo than bucks. I did manage to see about 5 does from off the road but nothing with horns.

Good Luck


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Honestly if either my wife or daughter got a doe, i'd do back flips off the mountain. They're both 1st time bow hunters.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

We live just below there and you couldn't pay me to hunt up above Bountiful, we watch hundreds of hunters drive through the neighborhood every weekend on their way up there. But then again you may run into this guy http://utahwildlife.net/forum/12-big-game/126601-saw-decent-buck-tonight.html


----------



## GR8Hunter (Sep 12, 2016)

If youre after a doe you could easily just drive the roads and find them. We literally had 2 run across in front of the truck and then stop and watch us from 20-30 yards


----------



## mrshmitty (Sep 23, 2015)

Unfortunately the big bucks hang out in the city. I live just below Davis Boulevard and this guy with his twin 4 point brothers eat the apples out of my back yard.


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Any action for my first-timers would be amazing. Thanks for the info guys, everything helps.


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Are the roads good enough for a 2wd truck?


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

When dry a 2wd truck and most cars are just fine, but after this heavy rain the last 12 hours I wouldn't be surprised if there are spots that washed out or at least really muddy that can cause some issues.


----------



## GR8Hunter (Sep 12, 2016)

Yes, you could get up to certain points with a car if needed.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

They actually improved the bountiful peak road a little this year. That road was a wash board and wash out the whole way last year.


----------

